# Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten



## diddi (24. März 2004)

Hallo Boardie´s !!
so mancher von Euch, darunter auch ich, hat viel Zeit mit der Suche nach attraktiven Fangplätzen an Nord und Ostsee verbracht. 
Ich habe daher vor, ein Verzeichniss mit allen nötigen Angaben, GPS Koordinaten, was für ein Wrack bzw. Grund, länge, Tiefe, Angelmethode, usw. zu erstellen. 
Aber dafür benötige ich Eure Erfahrung und  Hilfe !!!! :q 
Bitte teilt mir Eure Erfahrungen mit Koordinaten und näheren Angaben im Board mit !! #v  #v  #v  #v 
Selbstverständlich kann ich Euch diese nach Fertigstellung auf Wunsch zumailen !!  #6  #6  #6  #6 
Vielen Dank und Grüße, Diddi !!!
 #r


----------



## langelandsklaus (24. März 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten*

Hallo diddi,

erstmal willkommen im Board.

guckst Du hier 
Da gibt es schon so etwas.


----------



## diddi (25. März 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten*

@Langelandklaus

Vielen Dank für den Link !! Leider ist die Auswahl nicht gerade üppig, aber 
der Anfang ist getan  #v .
Trotz alle dem wäre ich hier für alle Tips dankbar !!!
Ich werde diese dan ggf. auch in dem Forum ( siehe Link Langelandklaus ) einbauen. 
Also, her mit den Tipp´s  #4  #v  #4 

Viele Grüße aus Cuxhaven, Diddi.


----------



## diddi (25. März 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten*

@Langelandklaus

P.S. Natürlich auch noch mal herzlichen Dank für deinen Netten Empfang !!! #v 
Viele Grüße, Diddi


----------



## Haiopai (25. März 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten*

@diddi 
Ein kleiner Tipp, die Seiten und Foren der Taucher sind oft sehr hilfreicht, in Wort und Bild....

"hoffentlich krieg ich jetzt kein reigewürgt"


----------



## diddi (26. März 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten*

@ Haiopai

Wo finde ich das Forum ?
Da ich neu hier im Board bin, kenne ich mich noch nicht so gut aus !
Hast du einen Link ?
Vielen Dank und viele Grüße, Diddi.


----------



## Ramon (26. März 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten*

@ diddi

Du musst googeln

Gruss
Ramon


----------



## langelandsklaus (26. März 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten*

Ramon und Haiopai jetzt macht Ihr mich aber auch neugierig.
Welche Suchwörter soll ich denn beim Gurgeln eingeben ??


----------



## diddi (27. März 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten*

Hallo an alle !!
Ich habe gegoogelt, gegoogelt und nochmals gegoogelt !!!
Habe zb. auch unter dem Begriff "Wrackdatenbank" geschaut. Da war zwar einiges, aber nichts war wirklich hilfreich. Eine Datenbank war sogar kostenpflichtig ! #q  #q  #q 
Hat nicht jemand einen hilfreichen Link oder Tip´s ?!?
Viele Grüße, diddi


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. März 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten*

Diddi, Du hast Post !


----------



## Haiopai (27. März 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten*

Gebt mir noch ein bischen Zeit zum suchen, irgendwo habe ich da mal was ausgedruckt. (Als ich noch aktiver Taucher war)...pppsssscht


----------



## FrankHB (28. März 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten*

#: MOIN DIDDI

DANN MACHE ICH MAL EINEN ANFANG #w  #w 

EIN GUTES WRACK 

===> www.anglerboard.doks-pages.c...&threadid=23358

GRUSS FRANK  #6

Leider funktioniert der Link nicht. Weiss nicht .....

Schau mal unter der Rubrik 2 bis 3 Seiten zurück unter Wrackangeln.
Da ist ein Bericht von mir mit den Koordinaten von einem Wrack.
Moin Moin


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. März 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten*

Frank, link funzt nicht ! #t


----------



## FrankHB (28. März 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten*

:a Moin Klaus

Habe ich auch gemerkt, weiss nicht warum.
4 Seiten zurück hatte Fischbox mal nach einem Wrack gefragt.
"Wrackangeln Ostsee"

Letzter Versuch

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23358


----------



## diddi (28. März 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten*

Hallo an alle !

Super Link, vielen Dank hierfür !!
Aber ich will mehr      

Viele Grüße aus Cuxhaven, Diddi DER UNERSÄTTLICHE


----------



## diddi (30. März 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten*

@ Langelandklaus

Hat das mit meinen Mails geklappt ?! 

Viele Grüße, Diddi


----------



## langelandsklaus (30. März 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten*

@ Diddi,

ja super , danke !!!!

Gruß
Klaus #h


----------



## Seehund (30. März 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten*

Hallo Didi,

warum in die Ferne schweifen, manchmal liegt das Gute so nah! #h 

Ich freu mich ein aktives Boardmitglied aus Cuxhaven hier zu sehen. Leider kann ich aus beruflichen Gründen nicht mehr so oft online sein, trotzdem versuche ich den Kontakt nicht ganz abreissen zu lassen.

Wenn Du Koordinaten für Nord- u. Ostsee brauchst, solltest du wissen, dass Seehunde immer wissen wo der Fisch zu holen ist.

Aus meiner aktiven Zeit mit meinem Kutter SEEHUND CUX 19 (sicher wirst du ihn kennen) kann ich Dir mit Koordinaten weiterhelfen. #4 

Bitte such mich doch mal im Restaurant DIE SEGLERMESSE  im Yachthafen der SVC auf und wir werden bei einem Bierchen alles besprechen. Vielleicht kennen wir uns ja auch schon und wissen nur nichts von einander ;+ 

Viele Grüße auch an alle Boardies in diesem Forum

vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

Bernd


----------



## diddi (31. März 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten*

Hallo Seehund !
Die Welt ist klein ...... 
Selbstverständlich kenne ich deinen Kutter, die MS Seehund !!
Super Boot -- NEID -- und vor allem Spitze Ausstattung und Top gepflegt!
( Inklusive antikem Riesemkompass ich glaube , der war golden !?  
Wir hatten bis vor 4 Jahren ein Boot Namens " Süderdeich " ( holländischer Werftbau + Beiboot am Heck ), lag ebenfalls im Fährhafen beim Club CYC ( Teamleader Herr Basse // ehemals Nissan ).
Also fast hinter deiner MS Seehund ( nähe der "Christa" ) !!!!
Aber leider haben wir uns von unserem Boot verabschiedet, da es nicht für weitere Fahrten vernab der Küste geeignet war. Die Fenster waren nur in Gummi gefasst, und die Motorisierung von 2 x 80 PS ( bei ca. 11,50 M Stahverdränger ) zu gering ! Zum Vergleich:
Bei Gegenströmung dauerte die Fahrt von der Kugelbake zum Anlieger 
schon mal locker bie 35 Min !!! Peinlich !!!   
Aber in erster Linie war einfach die Sicherheit nicht gewährleistet, und man hätte für die Umbauten einfach zu viel investieren müssen !-- Und ob das Ergebniss dann so gewesen wäre, wie man es sich gewünscht hätte, ist fraglich. Schließlich war das Böötchen Bj. 1979 und eigentlich auch mehr was für Binnengewässer !
Vieleicht kennst du unsere "alte"  Süderdeich ?
Bislang haben wir noch keien Ersatz, und ich spiele Langfristig, aber wirklich Langfristig, mit dem Gedanken, es nochmal zu wagen !
Daher schaue ich mich bei Gelegenheit schon mal ein wenig um und sammle Informationen und Erfahrungen, um nicht vom Regen in die Traufe zu kommen     
Dein Angebot nehme ich gerne an *FEU* !!!!! #g 
Soll ich vorher Mailen oder bist du immer da ?
Viele, viele Grüße und vielen Dank,
Diddi


----------



## Seehund (31. März 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten*

Hallo Didi,

es ist besser du rufst vorher an, bevor du vorbeischaust, dann kann ich mir vielleicht etwas mehr Zeit einräumen und ich habe die Unterlagen mit.

Tel: 663650

Bis dann

Bernd


----------



## Skipper47 (31. März 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten*

Versuchs mal bei www.taucher.net


----------



## diddi (2. April 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten*

@ skipper 47

Vielen Dank. Habe ich natürlich sofort probiert !
Wirklich interessant ! Werde mal einiges aufnehmen !

Aber wie immer: ICH WILL MEHR,VIEL MEHR ......    

_________________________________________________
Diddi der unersättliche


----------



## diddi (2. April 2004)

*AW: Angelstellen in Nord- u. Ostsee GPS Koordinaten*

@ Seehund

Nochmals vielen Dank für dein Angebot !!! 
Ich werde mich demnächt bei Dir melden !
Viele Grüße, Diddi


----------

